

JQuery 1.6 and .attr() - robryan
http://ejohn.org/blog/jquery-16-and-attr/

======
joakin
I think they did the right thing, but I dont really like what John says about
not changing the API for the major release 2.0.

With their knowledge, user base and fame they have the oportunity to redefine
jQuery v2 completely with the things learned from v1 and everybody would learn
it and use it.

Dont let fear to change crush the will to improve and move on. On a major
release, one has todo what it has to do.

~~~
robryan
Yeah, I agree that 2.0 would be a great time to really innovate. I understand
breaking sites with a point upgrade could be met with a lot of resistance.
What they have built though is probably good enough that they could soon
afford to branch off with something new for 2.0 and those that don't want to
rebuild their code to take advantage could happily stay on the 1.x branch.

~~~
Swizec
That sure worked magnificently for Python and PHP.

The problem with branching off like that is that now you're suddenly faced
with a fragmented community. The worst thing of which being that everything is
written for the "old" branch. Then nobody wants to use the new branch because
there are less batteries included.

When nobody wants to use the new version, no new batteries get added.

It becomes a self-fulfilling prophecy.

~~~
robryan
You might be right with Python, I think with PHP though it was pain that was
needed if the language was going to be around long term.

~~~
pavel_lishin
PHP's growing pains are more akin to a bonsai kitten than a pre-teen.

------
jlongster
The selectedIndex example really nailed down why .prop() exists, at least for
me.

